# Taping and jointing work abroad



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I am really interested to know if there is much work in taping and jointing abroad? I'm specifically looking at New Zealand and austrailia? I'm leaning more towards New Zealand. Will my uk qualifications mean anything over there? Or is it just a case of showing you can do the job then get work that way? Really considering, getting out of the U.K. For a couple of years. Wages are poor and work is up and down like a yo yo


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In Australia we have a good volume of work, 6 meter sheets and plenty of sun shine. The down side we have plenty of project builders that want to screw you over. And plenty of tossers that want to work for nothing.


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

gazman said:


> In Australia we have a good volume of work, 6 meter sheets and plenty of sun shine. The down side we have plenty of project builders that want to screw you over. And plenty of tossers that want to work for nothing.


Do you lads operate on meterage or price over there? Yea we have that problem over here. There's always someone who will work for pennies which means the contractor gets away with bringing the rates down. For example we would get £1.50 a square meter. Contractor is getting £7 a square meter. So contractor is making £5.50 a meter on you, makes me sick!!!


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

dnbdan said:


> Do you lads operate on meterage or price over there? Yea we have that problem over here. There's always someone who will work for pennies which means the contractor gets away with bringing the rates down. For example we would get £1.50 a square meter. Contractor is getting £7 a square meter. So contractor is making £5.50 a meter on you, makes me sick!!!


Crazy, hope you dont have to pay for materials yourself..


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Pytlik said:


> dnbdan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you lads operate on meterage or price over there? Yea we have that problem over here. There's always someone who will work for pennies which means the contractor gets away with bringing the rates down. For example we would get £1.50 a square meter. Contractor is getting £7 a square meter. So contractor is making £5.50 a meter on you, makes me sick!!!
> ...


Think it's £2 a m2 with paying for your own gear. That's if they like you, otherwise some lads will get £1.50 a m2 and have to pay for their own materials. Every sub contractor is on a different rate for doing the same job, there certainly isn't a transparent, even playing field


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cazna or Kiwiman will chime in to that as both from New Zealand!:thumbsup:
Kiwi is married to a Scottish lady!:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> Do you lads operate on meterage or price over there? Yea we have that problem over here. There's always someone who will work for pennies which means the contractor gets away with bringing the rates down. For example we would get £1.50 a square meter. Contractor is getting £7 a square meter. So contractor is making £5.50 a meter on you, makes me sick!!!



Yes generally a meter rate of board + lineal meter for bead etc. Dealing directly with the client is the go, full supply and fix. You can make a little bit of cream on the materials.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Cazna or Kiwiman will chime in to that as both from New Zealand!:thumbsup:
> Kiwi is married to a Scottish lady!:blink:


I don't ever recall him calling her a lady. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It just hr rates for me, Not often pricing nowdays, I keep things honest, Try and make sure its value for what they are paying for but im painting as well as taping in a small town for people who tend to know me or of me, Get a lot of work from one builder who employs 20 staff, Insurance, new houses, renos the lot but im no gauge for someone looking to come here for work. You wont just walk into that situation and theres plenty doing it on the cheap as well but generally they are rough around the edges work as well as presentation so they are not bothering me.

Theres no real qualification for taping here, But if you have some form of proof I guess it would help, I wouldn't know where you could go, Christchurch has been full on since the quakes but a big intake of tradies has caught up with that work now. Queenstowns a busy spot, I don't know whats going on in the North Island but that's where the people and bigger towns are at.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> I don't ever recall him calling her a lady. :whistling2:


No last was u can have her back LOL
Not much lady's in Scotland:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Not much lady's in Scotland:blink:


Except for your lady of course.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Except for your lady of course.


Yea Gaz only her I think!
Been with the rest LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is more proof that we need to respect our women and that unions are a good thing. Good day gents! Open doors for your gal every day.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> This thread is more proof that we need to respect our women and that unions are a good thing. Good day gents! Open doors for your gal every day.


Open legs Mr Willys!:thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> This thread is more proof that we need to respect our women and that unions are a good thing. Good day gents! Open doors for your gal every day.


I'm with you Mr. Willys, a little respect goes a long way! :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> I'm with you Mr. Willys, a little respect goes a long way! :thumbsup:


Yea but we all need puuuuusssssssyyyyyyy:thumbup:
No disrespect to the fairer lady!:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Thought this thread was about working abroad!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Thought this thread was about working a broad!


Fixed it for you!


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> Thought this thread was about working abroad!


Nah it's about us blokes wanting puuuussssssyyyy now lol. More interesting thread I reckon. 
Maybe we can talk about Ozzie, New Zealand pussy? Make it more relevant haha


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wahtcha all talkin bout?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If Vanman was a cat.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> This thread is more proof that we need to respect our women and that unions are a good thing. Good day gents! Open doors for your gal every day.


 Fair enough MrWillys but man oh man???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyway, This is about all that the NZ pussy gets upto.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Cazna or Kiwiman will chime in to that as both from New Zealand!:thumbsup:
> Kiwi is married to a Scottish lady!:blink:


The old saying goes - Thats no lady!....thats my wife! :laughing:
You're getting her back next year, the trick is going to be keeping her there


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> If Vanman was a cat.


That's a cracker Caz!!:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I am in victoria and pay my workers $40 per hour a or $3 a square base rate them extras for sq set...bead etc and i supply but i know if you work on housing estates there are volume people like boral who pay $2.10 a sq and you supply plus extras but there extras are alot lower then mine i beilieve the worker should make a higher cut then the leading contractor because i am small time and have learnt this trade and still care about my workers and subbys


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Sounds like I'd rather work for someone like you then a big house bashing firm. What's your business entail out of interest? Boarding, taping and plastering? And is it houses or shops, businesses etc... ?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

In aus plastering is a drywall contractor ......we call your traditional plastering solid plastering......so i am a drywall contractor frame when required (metal systems) but supply hang....trowel. ...sand the lot


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

embella plaster said:


> In aus plastering is a drywall contractor ......we call your traditional plastering solid plastering......so i am a drywall contractor frame when required (metal systems) but supply hang....trowel. ...sand the lot


So if I'm just a pure tape and jointer or finisher. What's that called in oz? Is it a fibrous plasterer?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

In Aus it's Flusher, stopper, plasterer, but in wa ppl get confused because plastering is hard wall plaster over bricks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

If your wife isn't too old just make her learn the trade with you haha.
Wife and I have been working together for years we end up making a **** ton of money that way. Not sure if all of you can handle being with the wife 24/7. I've heard it form a few people that they couldn't imagine working with their wife always sounded odd to me but whatever floats their boat.


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

If I ended up working with my mrs as well as living with her, I would end up beating her to death with my marshal town trowel :0


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Shelwyn said:


> If your wife isn't too old just make her learn the trade with you haha.
> Wife and I have been working together for years we end up making a **** ton of money that way. Not sure if all of you can handle being with the wife 24/7. I've heard it form a few people that they couldn't imagine working with their wife always sounded odd to me but whatever floats their boat.


Shelwyn, I have been home with my wife 24 / 7 for 4 years and we're even closer. We have a lot of fun and hardly ever argue. Must be we've been together now for over 45 years.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> In aus plastering is a drywall contractor ......we call your traditional plastering solid plastering......so i am a drywall contractor frame when required (metal systems) but supply hang....trowel. ...sand the lot


Its interesting how all over the world there must be a hundred things to call finishing drywall. Here in P.E.I it has been known as seamfilling. Didn't mind it before I left the island and no one knew what the hell I was talking about.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Shelwyn, I have been home with my wife 24 / 7 for 4 years and we're even closer. We have a lot of fun and hardly ever argue. Must be we've been together now for over 45 years.


My wife and I have never worked together, but today is our 26th wedding anniversary and she still lets me come home every night. :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats gaz! Twenty years for me coming up.

Let me tell you that when I say that my wife's place is at home I mean it with the greatest of respect and admiration. Couldn't do what she does, that's for sure!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Congrats gaz! Twenty years for me coming up.
> 
> Let me tell you that when I say that my wife's place is at home I mean it with the greatest of respect and admiration. Couldn't do what she does, that's for sure!


No Sir...I would not want the old lady in the shoe's job !!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shelwyn said:


> If your wife isn't too old just make her learn the trade with you haha.
> Wife and I have been working together for years we end up making a **** ton of money that way. Not sure if all of you can handle being with the wife 24/7. I've heard it form a few people that they couldn't imagine working with their wife always sounded odd to me but whatever floats their boat.


30 years married for me  She works for me as well, not every single day though, now days I just have her spotting screws and sanding, over the years a lot of people have asked how I manage to work with my wife and I just say....I'm a very tolerant man :yes: 
It's at home when I just want to relax is the irritating part :furious:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

U cant let them work with us......drywall is a bro code once they know how easy it is we cant exaggerate how tired and sore us he man are who have built skyscrapers all day are lol


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

embella plaster said:


> U cant let them work with us......drywall is a bro code once they know how easy it is we cant exaggerate how tired and sore us he man are who have built skyscrapers all day are lol


That's my favourite complaint. 'Babe, don't fancy visiting your mum tonight .....I'm knackered. Back and shoulders in agony, Just going to lock myself in the spare room. Real hard day sanding' 

Then I swiftly crack open a few cans and whack the Xbox on Wahey !!!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

http://imgur.com/wVnXI6p
Wife knows how to walk on the double stilts as well box zooka can even use the electric sanders and knows her way around the graco pumps better than I do. I never have her do any of it but she can in a pinch. Most of the time she's up way high on scaffolding doing the work up high. She works fast as well. I think she was turning her head so she came out a bit blurry.

Video of her when a gasket wore out on a pump 
https://youtu.be/YlJxc9CCWVI


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude you got it going on :blink: I just watched your hospital medical room clip, Wow man so how many in your crew is there??


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

My wife and I and our son can pump out level 5 700 sheets or less ourselves reliably and on time because of our tools. We have one permanent worker who rarely takes side jobs so he's reliable. We know 5 freelance guys who know what they're doing one will ask for work every once in a blue moon when they can't get any jobs themselves. We rarely have more then 5 finishers on a job usually just us 4. Once you have tons of tools you don't need many workers.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's awesome, Im honesty stunned at the size and amount of level 5 your doing, I would so love to see it in person, And the medical area, Looks like you more or less had it yourselfs, Its not like that here, There would be a lot of trades trying to work in same areas so it kills the idea of trying to spray and there would not be any money for level 5 anyway. But im in a small town, So wont see that size of buildings but we are suppose to get a new hospital built, Ive been asked if I could help the main painting contractor so I might get involved with that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Shelwyn,
This was posted before but was my last job.

http://scotthansen.net/altabates

http://scotthansen.net/altabates2

And we call them Tapers. I am in the Carpenters union and did the framing, Doors and hanging. When it was ready to be finished I scheduled Tapers to arrive. I actually had a cubby on this one that was a taper and I put bags on him to. Could have gotten in trouble had we be caught.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh wow not sure if its just the style around here but most places keep it to square soffies not much round aesthetics.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

....


----------

